# crosby riding video



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thought i share this with you guys, im subscribed to another forum thats local here in town, guys got some great video of riding this past weekend.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Somebody high rollin with that commander, I want to ride at Crosby so bad!!!


----------



## holleynut (Feb 1, 2009)

*Great video*

One of the best vids I've seen in a long time, good job.:bigok::bigok:


----------



## map1988 (Jan 7, 2010)

gota love the gade even though it covers you up


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Man that comander is freekin awesome. That guy has some doe tied up in that thing. Nice video I would like to check that place out sometime.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

that commander belongs to a houston texan .. mario something or another


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I recognize all them holes ....and My 6" makes that last hole just as effortless for me as it was for the commander ....gotta be big to go there and come out the other side by yourself. But still not the 5 dollar hole....they were right around it though.


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

walker said:


> that commander belongs to a houston texan .. mario something or another


 Mario Williams #90. Looks like him driving it, but kinda hard to tell. Best look I could get of him was at the end.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice Vid!!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

Yea, thats Mario Williams.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Cool vid!


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

all i can say you gotta love crosby it has it all. great place to ride


----------



## george (Apr 10, 2010)

crosby ftw!!! badass vid!!!


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

wuts the forum


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

XTREME MUD MAGAZINE


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

http://xtrememudmag.com/forums/upload/index.php


----------

